# 1st Time smoking, Is this normal or was there something sprayed on the weed? :S



## Wehateyou (Oct 1, 2013)

_2 days ago i had my 1st bongs.
I had a small one to begin with then i had another with more in it, Everything seemd ok that day i was just relaxed as how you're suppose to be i guess. then yesterday i had another and this time things started swaying, i couldn't concentrate on what my mate was talking about, i tried but i kept zoning out, about an hour later my body started getting uncontrollable twitches ( head to toe).my mate thought there was something wrong even though i felt ok anyway.
I still feel a bit odd today but not anything like last night.
Is this normal or do you think someone put something in the weed or sprayed it with something? :s

_


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

Cannabis is a potent herb mate. It can have effects much stronger than acid or molly or pretty much anything you imagine. Today's reefer is STRONG. Not all of it is meant for noob smokers, you need to find something that suits your 'experience level'. You wouldn't recommend a first-time drinker slug back a few whiskeys would you?
First off, these were your first two times toking, right? The first time is more mellow, for lots of people weed doesn't do anything at all the first time they toke. But the next time you get that 'full blast' we all have the first time we get properly high. I'll never forget my first propa stone, sounds and visuals came at me in fractions, it was like all of life was a film-strip with every second frame removed. I couldn't recall what I did 30 seconds before, nor how we got off that mountain. 
I hope you enjoyed it yourself bro. It won't likely hit you that hard again. And starting off with bong-hits? Wow. RESPECT to your lungs there buddy ROFL. Bongs are much more potent than joints. Rather skin up a little toothpick and take it one hit at a time. Smoke slowly. When you start feeling it a tiny bit, put it out. If you feel like getting more high light it up again but give it 20 minutes. 

So in short, reactions like yours, including the tremors, are normal when having TOO MUCH. I once had a mate collapse in my kitchen after a bong of good Charas. Literally collapsed, ended up hanging onto the sink to stay upright for a while there. I have a massive tolerance, always have had. But your tolerance to weed will also go up the more you use it. 

UK reefer is usually quite hardcore if it's not the shit bricks or soap-bar hash. Get to know what's out there, insist on meeting the 'dealer' and see if you can get something suited to you personally. It is very important for our choice of herb to suit our lifestyle.

And never forget it is strong medicine bro! Have fun with the next session mate. You said you felt fine so I'm willing to bet there will be a next time


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2013)

If you can get your hands on some mild sativa, you'll most likely enjoy yourself a lot more. Neville's Haze, and Kali Mist comes to mind. Very "energetic" high, as opposed to that super heady indica, which sounds like what you were smoking. Just have to do what MH suggested and find the right strain for you. Good luck!


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn, i cant even remember getting that high.
I wish i could reset my tolerance to Nill just to experience that again....
Too bad i cant go a day without medicating >.<


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Damn, i cant even remember getting that high.
> I wish i could reset my tolerance to Nill just to experience that again....
> Too bad i cant go a day without medicating >.<


 Yeah man, reading the original post I ended up thinking for the millionth time if I could ever get as smashed as I did that first time again. But this time I'll be prepared for the onslaught. I have no choice but to take a gap for a while, so it looks like I'll be finding out if it is indeed possible to have that first high a second time...


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah man, reading the original post I ended up thinking for the millionth time if I could ever get as smashed as I did that first time again. But this time I'll be prepared for the onslaught. I have no choice but to take a gap for a while, so it looks like I'll be finding out if it is indeed possible to have that first high a second time...


Waiting with bated breath for a light at the end of a dark tunnel, lol.
Pm me how that white period works out for you, and the end results on reduction of tolerance.
~Standing by


----------



## Wehateyou (Oct 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish: Thanks for the fast reply, I didn't think it would have effects like that at all, i thought it was all Ganja was mild 
Yes it was my 1st two times ever, But since i was younger i was always around people smoking it in small closed off rooms so i thought i might have handled more 
I did Ejoy it very much  I've not long ago turned 20 and never even tried it and im sat here thinking why I took my time trying it cause the experiance was amazing !
Well I wouldnt say it was too much since I never puked right ? 
I wouldnt touch hash, Ive heard about the shit thats in it. I know alllot of people spray there weed with what ever they do and dont flush there plants properly so that kinda sucks :/


Thank you for your reply dude 

Pinworm: Thanks for your advice, I will see if i can get my hands on this strain next time


----------



## Wehateyou (Oct 5, 2013)

So I tried it again last night, This time it wasn't good at all, It started off as normal like the time before.
Everything was moving so fast where I was really slow, I was with a mate and he just disappeared. I did faintly remember him saying he needed to nip out so I was like ok he'll be back soon. so I went to grab my phone & put my headphones in and listen to some Soil. and again I had that twitches but after i started listening to music it was like my whole body go possessed and was moving on its own I was completely freaked out by this, the room was like rolling so I kept thinking I was going to fall off the sofa which I found odd but the whole body moving on its own was the worst. I was trying to snap out of it, I'd be able to stay still for a very short time then it would start happening again. I had put my hands on my face so I didn't see things moving then my hands started going round the back of my head pulling at my hair. it was scary as hell :/ 
My mate had came back during this and didn't understand what was wrong again, I don't think I will be smoking again anytime soon but you never know. but that experience totally freaked me out.
Anyone else out there had anything like this before?? :s


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sounds like you got good and stoned to me. Your introducing something new to your body, it's gonna take it a few times to "handle it". I still get twitches on nites I catch a good buzz, hell I can start to croppy floppin if I smoke enough. Just sounds like you were stoned don't think anything was wrong with smoke.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 5, 2013)

I got to get me some of that...sounds like good shit

I think a part of developing tolerance is the familiarity of being stoned.


----------



## remi11 (Oct 6, 2013)

when your stoned and the more you think about it or whatever you think might happen usually does the first time you get REALLY BAKED... like say you think "oh my mouth is dry", then it starts getting drier and you notice it more. then you think your gonna swallow your tongue cause its so dry. Or you get the delayed effect. Ive even had it once where i swore i could see through my eyelids with them closed. AGAIN all first time STONES!!!! ITS A bid odd and sometimes scary when you first start off.... only thing i can suggest is that its all in your head. and your not gonna die. If you can stop concentrating on if the high is gonna be any good or not and if your gonna trip balls then more than likely you ARE. And your remark about hash>>>>>????? What do they put in it??? I always saw it as compressing the trichomes (crystally type ish) off the cuts and popcorn buds, compress to release...(i forgot) and then slightly brown. and viola  or am i wrong. idk but ya bro i would suggest just relaxing... if anything just take a hit or dry a different source. hope it gets better for ya


----------



## Wehateyou (Oct 8, 2013)

Remi11:
The guys that make the hash put random shit in it, i know someone that tested it and found things like horse shit in it!. also the put addictive things into it which makes people think they need it. i know allot of stoners, some only smoke good weed and they don't go mad if they don't have, but then theres the ones that smoke pot and all the other shit and they freak out when they don't have like totally freak !. you should try asking people you know cause i dont know all the details but i've been told about it a few times and i just tend to forget cause id rather just stick to weed not anything else 
Problem is though the stuff we get here is never flushed right ! the people that have been growing just care about the money so there weed aint that good and you cant taste it. but when its grown properly and completely flushed of all the feed that they give it for the nutrients n that then it tastes better


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I don't flush my bud and have never gotten complaints..most think its the best stuff they've ever tasted.......

Anyway I think they call your experience being high.......yes tremors or full on hopping 2 feet in the air while laying down, visual or auditory hallucinations, when listening to music or watching TV with shit flying at you its normal to trip out and feel it and your body move out the way..perfectly normal for you to either be falling moving sideways or on a Ferris wheel when you close your eyes many describe it differently. Increased heart rate, perspiration, tingling sensation on scalp or hair on arms ect, feeling a but schizo, racing thoughts uncontrollable laughter, loss of coordination, short term memory loss, severe photophobia .....all of this is perfectly normal for a sativa.... indicas can bring on many other effects and the list goes on for a good ways.......its normal


----------



## Greensome (Oct 13, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Damn, i cant even remember getting that high.
> I wish i could reset my tolerance to Nill just to experience that again....
> Too bad i cant go a day without medicating >.<



Same here bro.


----------



## rcpilot04401 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey bub, my first experience, I was totally lost, and I didn't do it for years, about 30, and then I had someone "teach" me how to smoke weed...I've had a couple of panic attacks...but with experience, those stop, you soon realize it's just the weed and you automatically calm down. Now I'm growing Subcools JACK THE RIPPER, and that's a heavy hitter...a buddy of mine thought he was tripping whilst on it. If grown and cured right, that shit will pull your head thru your ass...just keep your head up buddy, and a smile on your face. It'll all be alright.


----------



## Greensome (Oct 13, 2013)

rcpilot04401 said:


> Hey bub, my first experience, I was totally lost, and I didn't do it for years, about 30, and then I had someone "teach" me how to smoke weed...I've had a couple of panic attacks...but with experience, those stop, you soon realize it's just the weed and you automatically calm down. Now I'm growing Subcools JACK THE RIPPER, and that's a heavy hitter...a buddy of mine thought he was tripping whilst on it. If grown and cured right, that shit will pull your head thru your ass...just keep your head up buddy, and a smile on your face. It'll all be alright.


So you continually used a substance that gave you unwanted effects until you got over it? Gee... I mean good for you that you can enjoy it. I just don't understand the concept of doing something unpleasant over and over until you like it.


----------



## chewberto (Oct 13, 2013)

I remember my first bong toke!


----------



## fizamalik (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you for putting up a all above shearing.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wehateyou (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank's for all the reply 
i have not logged on in a while so i didn't manage to get back to some, sorry


----------



## grasscropper (Nov 5, 2013)

Greensome said:


> So you continually used a substance that gave you unwanted effects until you got over it? Gee... I mean good for you that you can enjoy it. I just don't understand the concept of doing something unpleasant over and over until you like it.


I would hate that feeling. In fact the first time I smoked was in high school. I mean we smoked this 'Jamaican Gold' like it was candy and I got so messed up that I barfed. I was green. Well was not too enjoyable and really stayed away from it for a long time. In picked it up again in later years. I have a very low tolerance so I do little hits. Pin joints. No bongs for me. My brother on the other hand can smoke turbo weed like cigarettes.


----------



## keysareme (Nov 6, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Damn, i cant even remember getting that high.
> I wish i could reset my tolerance to Nill just to experience that again....
> Too bad i cant go a day without medicating >.<


went a month. it was like a whole nother dimension again.


----------



## rcpilot04401 (Nov 6, 2013)

Greensome said:


> So you continually used a substance that gave you unwanted effects until you got over it? Gee... I mean good for you that you can enjoy it. I just don't understand the concept of doing something unpleasant over and over until you like it.


No, the first time he either had some hash with it or something...I didn't enjoy the experience because I got so high I got wicked paranoid...and the only reason I looked into it again was because I read up on it for a medical value...I was taking some a lot of pain killers and wanted to get off of them, so I got some from someone I knew was a dealer, tried it, got paranoid again, and then asked a friend of mine who is a daily smoker to walk me thru it, I started getting paranoid again when I smoked with him, but he talked me down, made me figure out it was the weed doing that, and after a few deep breaths, I let myself "ride down the river", know what I mean? It's all about mind set and setting...that's all I was missing. After I got all that down, now I'm growing Jack the Ripper, some of the frostiest buds I've ever seen and will totally F**k you up...it has taught me so much about myself, that I'm very greatful that I stuck with it, and got over my natural pandy ass reflex, and took that trip inward. It's just a matter of education...I hope I explained myself to ya Greensome.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2013)

Smoke indicas


----------

